# Best Feed stores in central Ohio??



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok guys, so where do ya all get your grains and such from?
I have a local Tractor Supply and a small feed store close, but neither one carrys much of the real "goodies" we carpers look for(quality trout chow, steam rolled corn and other steam rolled grains and stuff like millet, ect.).
Since the season is slowing down, im going to do some driving and look for some better feed store options...any ideas?

thanks for any help,
Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

bucyrus..they have everything there


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Ak,
Could ya give me directions per chance?

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

take rt23 to rt 30 east towards bucyrus, once you are close to town, do not take rt 30 by pass..stay on the road til you comes to the mill before town..easy to find..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

So its on rt 330/Lincoln hwy? It it before or after the railroad tracks??(using Yahoo maps to locate this place..lol)
Wouldnt be easier to just take rt4 ??


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

you can take rt 4 and go thru town..then turn left at mansfield rd (the square in the middle of town) and that will take you there as well..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Im still looking for a feed store that sells Aquamax trout pellets..anyone know of one sorta close to Cloumbus that carrys it IN STOCK, without ordering it???


Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well.. i'm currently working on getting a different kind of pellets ordered..its not aquamax however.. altho its pretty close as far as nutrient values..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a feedstore very close to me that sells Purina animal feeds...im going to stop and see if he can get me the Auqamax through him...since i hear they are part of Purina?

He also sells another brandname "fish" pellet that im going to try, a bit pricey compared to Auqamax(same size bag), but comparing ingredients side by side..the higher price brand wins! I think this one will be a very top producing fish pellet....i'll test it out next season.  

The basic fish pellets i have been using sell for $6 a 20lb bag...a good pellet that has landed me LOADS of big carp, but im looking for a stronger pellet with MORE goodies in it.   

Scott


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

There is a feed store in Lithopolis (between columbus and lancaster) that has fish food on hand, but it is mostly the expensive Koi food. I asked them about ordering Aquamax, and they said they would order it. I guess they head out to the main plant in I think Indiana either once or twice a week, as long as you order it before they head out they will have it for you. 

Don't know if they still have them or not but they normally have some Koi for sale. One time I was there the lady saw I was interested in the Fish Food and she started going on about some sort of Koi truck coming the next weekend, she said there will be all kind of fancy koi for sale. Don't know how often that happens but this Purina store seemed to have more fish supplies then any other I have been too. I go there for most of my feed supplies, only thing I fault them is they do not carry Steam Rolled Corn, maybe if enough of us ask for it they will. 

If you know where Lithoplis is, you head through town on the main road, at the end of town where the road splits off in a Y, the feed store is in the middle of the Y. Here is a simple website Faler Feed Store


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

THANKS Sean,
Yea its hard to find a feedstore that carrys SR corn, i have talked to local stores and they dont have a clue to what im talking about...lol.

Scott


----------

